# 600 model ships to auction



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Prestige auctions Grimsby....600 model ships for sale out of a collection of over 1000, view this sat 18 june sale starts sun 19 june, all collected by one Grimsby man,must be the largest collection ever regards rustytrawler, bids coming in from all over the world !


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the catalogue



Prestige Auctions & House Clearance



Unbelievable.

David

+


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

YOU CAN BID ON EASY LIVE IT KICKS OFF ON SUN 10 AM


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for info Rusty . Unfortunately, link to auction site does not go beyond their home page- after a while.

Will try again small hour Sat.

BW
J


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

YOU NEED TO USE EASY LIVE, YOU CAN LOOK AS LONG AS YOU LIKE AND LEAVE BIDS.....EASY LIVE AND LOOK AT SUNDAYS AUCTION LIST.....I HAVE JUST BEEN LOOKING ALOT OF THE SHIPS ARE FROM OR AROUND GRYMSBY AND HULL REGARDS RUSTYTRAWLER


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

IFyou register with easy live you can make live bids on all lots, it is free to view all lots on easy live and you can watch the Grimsby auction live at 10 am on sunday. if you cant watch ,you can leave a bid on the easy live site,and you will be notified if your bid has won the lot,,,,,,they will even post your model to you ,does this help there is more info i will post later regards rustytrawler..........it's easy live auction not easy live strippers, and you will find it good luck if you leave a bid and good night if you get the strippers ,...ha ha ha its all good fun


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Pete Dixon worked on Grimsby trawlers as a cook for forty years, he is hoping to raise around 40k from his model collection and he is going to buy a proper boat that he can sail on or is it in?. Lets hope he does it.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Allegedly Selling bacause the local authority think they are a--------- Fire Hazard?. (recent Look North).
Pete


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's WOKE thinking for you Peter.

BW
J


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Pete's boats of 400 lots were all sold and raised over 20k. he has still got over 2oo boats left to play with. All his boats were kept in his house over 600 of them, so they did become a hazard. Well done Pete.


----------



## nauticalstyle (May 26, 2012)

A lifetime's dedication to model ship building on display. It's a shame the prices realised were so low. Definitely didn't represent the 1000's of hours required to build all theses models. 
What was his secret to showing this amount of dedication to his hobby?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, I build plastic plane kits. The joy is entirely personal. When I get a good result, all the better and more self satisfaction for me. When you compare my models to "Modelling Magazine" ones, yes, they are crude and imperfect but, the satisfaction is all mine!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Harry Nicholson (Oct 11, 2005)

makko said:


> Well, I build plastic plane kits. The joy is entirely personal. When I get a good result, all the better and more self satisfaction for me. When you compare my models to "Modelling Magazine" ones, yes, they are crude and imperfect but, the satisfaction is all mine!
> 
> Rgds.
> Dave
> View attachment 692589


Looks to be a tough machine. Is it a Swordfish?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Yes, Harry, the good old "Stringbag". It got the nickname from the amount and array of bombs/flares/depth charges it could carry, plus the torpedo. 

This is one of my favourite kits: Trumpeter 1:48 scale, so it is quite big. The kit comes with an optional transparent fuselage so that you can see the interior detail. I built it with the clear left side, although I painted it, leaving just some clear windows to view the most interesting parts of the interior.

Best Rgds.
Dave


----------

